# une approche historique (approche + adjectif /approche de quelque chose)



## kyki

hola a todos!
se entiende cuando se dice : "en mi introducción escrita, he tentado un enfoque histórico del contexto internacional en el cual se inscribió la guerra civil"? tengo una duda con el principio de la frase ...
en francés sería : "...j'ai tenté une approche historique ...."
Es para la presentación oral de un trabajo escrito; en la intro de dicho trabajo he intentado situar la guerra civil en el mundo con la reaccion de los Estados frente a este conflicto, la situación interna de estos paises en el momento de la guerra civil ... pero me gustaría una manera una formula más "formal" ...
gracias de antemano
kyki


----------



## Domtom

kyki said:


> "en mi introducción escrita, he tentado un enfoque histórico del contexto internacional en el cual se inscribió la guerra civil"?


 
Yo pondría:

"En mi introducción escrita, he procurado dar un enfoque [...] en el que se inscribió la guerra civil."

(NOTA: "en el cual se inscribió..." también estaba bien, pero a mí quizá me suena mejor _que_ que _cual_, pero 
valen ambos.)

Espera otras.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir también: he intentado definir el marco internacional en el que tuvo lugar (ocurrió) la guerra civil...


----------



## Domtom

-
En cualquier caso, lo que está clarísimo es que _tentado_ es incorrecto.


----------



## afaf

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola !!

Approche globale et integrée : enfoque global y integrada 

Approche legale et étatique : legal y estatal enfoque

Approche mangériale volontaire : enfoque voluntaria y gestora 

no sé si debo decir un enfoque o solo enfoque // la palabra gestora es correcta en este sentido ( es una  asocaicion )


muchisimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tina.Irun

Enfoque me parece encajar pero es ... masculino.

Approche globale et integrée : enfoque global e integrado

Approche legale et étatique : enfoque legal y estatal

Approche mangériale volontaire : enfoque gestional/de gestión voluntario
No tengo nada claro que "gestional" aparezca en el diccionario pero... se utiliza.


----------



## Circus

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
"L'élément frappant es que, dans son approche, Paris sembre adopter..."

como podría traducir "dans son approche"?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## lpfr

Falta lo que hay *antes *de esta frase. No se sabe a quien pertenece el "approche": ¿a París o a otra persona? Parece curioso que París pueda adoptar algo o tener un "approche", a no ser que se trate de Miss Paris H. También podría tratarse de un comentario sobre los corredores aéreos que llevan a los aeródromos de París.

  Danos lo que va *antes* de esta frase, y la frase entera.


----------



## Circus

Perdonad, escribo la frase completa:

"L'élément frappant es que, dans son approche, Paris semble adopter une attitude plus virulente et active encore que l'administration Bush."

Está hablando sobre Francia y su intención de impulsar la presión internacional sobre Irán.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

propongo "parece que el enfoque adoptado por París se asemeja a una actidud aún más virulenta..."


sólo es una idea!!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Sí, ahora es más claro.
  Puede ser  "...en su enfoque,..."
  "...en su manera de tratarlo,...".
  Espera más opciones.


----------



## GURB

...en su planteamiento...


----------



## Circus

Muchas gracias, habéis sido una gran ayuda!


----------



## Annalees

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenos días, 
estoy traduciendo un manual para una aplicación infórmatica, y aparece esta frase:

"Nous vous proposons une approche progressive de cette tâche"

Lo he traducido por: 
Les proponemos un enfoque progresivo de esta tarea", 

pero no me convence, ya que "enfoque" me suena más a una manera de ver una tarea que una manera de llevarla a cabo.

¿Alguna propuesta, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

¿Qué tal "desarrollo" o "planteamiento" progresivo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que en esta frase "acercamiento progresivo" podría valer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Annalees

Gracias por vuestras propuestas.

Deduzco de vuestras respuestas que estoy en lo cierto al pensar que "enfoque" no es válido en este contexto.

Encore merci


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Annalees said:


> Deduzco de vuestras respuestas que estoy en lo cierto al pensar que "enfoque" no es válido en este contexto.


 
Como bien dijiste, el enfoque es más bien una forma de encarar la tarea.

Otra alternativa:

- introducción progresiva


----------



## Annalees

Merci Victor. bon week-end


----------



## cachomero

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola,

Reanudo el hilo para preguntar por la traducción de approche que convendría aquí:

_Au-delà de *l’approche projet*, l’amélioration des pratiques implique souvent une réflexion structurelle_.

El texto habla del sector humanitario y hace referencia al hecho de que se tiende a organizar las actividades en torno a una dinámica que gira en torno al concepto de poryecto.

Yo había pensado _orientación por proyectos_ o _planteamiento por proyectos_. Es lo único que se me ocurre para que tenga el sentido de visión global y se pueda unir al concepto de proyecto, pero tengo que admitir que el *por *resulta bastante forzado.

A alguien se le ocurre algo???

Muchas gracias,

Cachomero


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Y qué tal si usás el adjetivo 'proyectual'?
No figura en el DRAE, pero es muy usado en diversos contextos técnicos.


----------



## in-need

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour,

Qqn sait comment on pourrait traduire "approche comparée" dans le contexte suivant? :
il travaille sur une approche comparée des programmes d'éducation à la bioéthique dans tel pays...

¿Trabaja sobre un enfoque comparado en materia de programas de educación a la bioética?

No me suena bien para nada,

Gracias mil por su ayuda preciosa ))


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Une possibilité serait  "enfoque comparativo".


----------



## in-need

Gracias mil )


----------



## fa85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos
Se trata de un texto que explica el contenido del Marco Común Europeo,en concreto el capítulo dos. La frase exacta es "Le chapitre 2 développe l'approche retenue". He encontrado como traducción al español "el enfoque adoptado" pero quería saber si se os ocurre alguna otra opción.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Marie3933

Hola fa85,
Me parece una traducción acertada.

Info: ¿Sabes que puedes encontrar la versión española del _Marco Común Europeo de referencia para las lenguas _en la página web del Instituto Cervantes? Lo puedes descargar en pdf.


----------



## jijita

svp je voulais savoir comment traduire cette expression en espagnol : "approche d'un projet" ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jijita et bienvenue parmi nous !

Il nous aurait fallu l'explication du contexte pour y voir plus clair, mais j'imagine qu'il s'agit de "el *enfoque del proyecto*", comme ici par exemple:
http://eeas.europa.eu/delegations/bolivia/documents/eu_bolivia/manualespfinal.pdf

Mais sans plus de contexte, je ne peux pas te l'assurer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jijita

merci bcp  c vraiment gentil en faite c'est ce que j'ai pensé moi aussi . bon c'est un rapport de stage traduit en espagnol il est divisé a 3 parties la derniére partie s'agit d'un projet d'une galerie d'art donc j'ai voulu mettre comme un grand titre "approche d'un projet'" mais je pense que c'est juste


----------



## Pohana

Quisiera confirmar que la propuesta de Gévy: e_nfoque del proyecto_, es el término técnico que se utiliza en lenguaje de Administración de proyectos.


----------



## swift

Hola, buenas noches:

He observado que también se emplea el término *'abordaje'* con el significado de 'enfoque' o 'planteamiento'. Por supuesto, esta palabra no cabría en la traducción que interesa para la más reciente consulta formulada en este hilo; sin embargo, dejo aquí el comentario para futuras referencias. Asimismo incluyo un enlace hacia un hilo que acabo de abrir en el foro _Sólo Español_ para discutir el término 'abordaje': abordaje (enfoque, planteamiento).

Saludos,


swift


----------

